# Asyl im Oberland



## Deleted168745 (13. Juni 2011)

Grüss Gott und guten Tag. 

Ich habe mir nun mal kurz erlaubt, ein Thema zum reinen Selbstzweck zu erstellen, mögen die Mods mir vergeben 

Ich, stubenrein und geimpft - habe nun seit kurzem meine Zelte im wunderschönen Werdenfelser Land aufgeschlagen und würde mich schlichtweg einfach freuen ein paar nette Biker/Bikerinnen kennenzulernen die Lust hätten mir ein bisschen die heimischen Trails zu zeigen oder mir vlt Links und Tipps zukommen zu lassen...

Biketechnisch denke ich bin ich bergab ziemlich sattelfest, bzw nicht zimperlich falls mal nicht  an meiner Bergaufperformance muss ich dringend arbeiten und gleiche eher einer alten Diesellok  doch das wird sich wohl Aufgrund der Örtlichkeit hoffe ich ändern

Über die ein oder andere Antwort oder PN würd ich mich freuen, 

eure Kenny


----------



## Yvonnezoom (15. Juni 2011)

Hallo Kenny,
ich komm zwar nicht aus Gamisch, aber wenn du mal Lust hast dich in der Region, Benediktenwand, Zwiesel, Blomberg, Walchensee usw. rumzutreiben, kannst dich gern mal melden. Bin bergauf auch mehr ne Rennschnecke als ne Rennsemmel . Also, falls Interesse besteht, einfach Laut geben. Such nämlich auch noch jemand zum hin und wieder fahren.
PS: Schau doch in Garmisch mal in die Euregio Geschäftsstelle rein, die bieten Radlkarten (auch für Bergauf) von Karwendel und Zugspitzland an, vielleicht ist da ja was Interessantes dabei.

LG
Yvonne


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2011)

was muss man denn tun, um sich dort niederlassen zu dürfen?  *neid*


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

Grüss dich (<--sagt man hier so, hab ich gelernt...)  Yvonne!

ja das wär fein, vlt könnten wir auf kurz oder lang mal paar Ründchen durch die Gegend eiern freut mich! Walchensee war ich heute...hatte mich wo zum Grillen eingeladen! Werd die Region Ehrwald/Leermoos demnächst mal durchstreunern...

Euregio Geschäftsstelle...Danke, notiert  

vlg


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> was muss man denn tun, um sich dort niederlassen zu dürfen?  *neid*



äähm...die Berge lieben, oder die Männer, oder Männer die die Berge auch lieben lieben, oder liebende bergliebende Männer in den Bergen lieben... oder oder oder oder....ach du weisst schon...


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2011)

warum bin ich denn dann noch hier?


----------



## Deleted168745 (15. Juni 2011)

Frau Rauscher schrieb:


> warum bin ich denn dann noch hier?


hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm....   weiss nich


----------



## Frau Rauscher (15. Juni 2011)

ok, eigentlich müssen wir einfach nur umziehen


----------



## Yvonnezoom (16. Juni 2011)

Servus (kann man auch sagen ) Kenny,

ja des mach ma. Werd wahrscheinlich nächstes WE mal wieder unterwegs sein. Meld mich, wenn ich genaueres weiß. 

LG Yvonne


----------



## Bergradlerin (17. Juni 2011)

Griaß Di!

Wir wär´s mit dem Bikepark Lermoos!? Ich wollte dort mal wieder nach dem Rechten sehen...


----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Juni 2011)

Bergradlerin schrieb:


> Griaß Di!
> 
> Wir wär´s mit dem Bikepark Lermoos!? Ich wollte dort mal wieder nach dem Rechten sehen...


 Hoi Gina 
  oh nein, was hier gibts Rechte? Spass beiseite - hatte genau das am nächstenWE vor...hätte da auch noch einen souveränen Herren mit Kartenmaterial für die Gegend dabeiGlaube Tatü/Yvonne würden auch mitspielen? oh schön würd mich freuen - des würd ja a richtigs Meeting wern


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Deleted168745 (17. Juni 2011)

mir wurde grade PN´t dass der erwähnte Herr sich bei diesem Damenaufgebot sich mindestens noch einen zur Verstärkung einpackt du Feigling


----------



## Yvonnezoom (17. Juni 2011)

Hi zusammen,

ja des hört sich doch gut an. Bin für jeden Blödsinn zu haben . Aber mal ne blöde Frage, weil im Bikepark war ich noch nie. Funzt das auch mit nem Hardtail ? Weil ich hab nämlich nur ein Radl (abgesehen von meiner Schichthobel-Stadtmöhre). Oder wollt ihr ne Tour fahren und dann zum Abschluss in den Bikepark? Dann könnt ich zur Not ja den Fotografen machen . 

@Kenny: Da soll der Mann ruhig noch ein paar mehr zur Verstärkung mitbringen, weil zwei durch vier, da bleibt ja nur 1/2 für jede. Davon wird frau ja nicht satt .
LG
Yvonne


----------



## Tatü (18. Juni 2011)

Nächstes Wochenende kann ich nicht also wünsch ich euch schon mal viel Spaß.
Zum Thema Bikepark und HT: es kommt drauf an was du sonst auch so mit deinem Bike fährst. Meistens gibt es auch chickenways im Bikepark. Allerdings war ich noch nicht in Lermoos gewesen und kann daher nichts zur Strecke sagen. 
Mein Ding wäre es nicht mit dem HT wenn ich da an mein älteres Hardtail denke wäre mir das zu ruppelig.


----------



## Yvonnezoom (18. Juni 2011)

Also wenns rein um den Komfort geht, da hab ich kein Problem. Fahr mit meinem Bike schon so ziemlich überall runter, wenns ne Alternative zur Forstautobahn gibt. Da kanns ruhig bischen rumpeln . Nur wenn mir jetzt jemand sagt: Mach das lieber nicht, da geht bestimmt was kaputt, dann würd ichs lassen.


----------



## Deleted168745 (18. Juni 2011)

glaube so pauschal kann man das auch nicht sagen; die Geo ist hier vielleicht entscheidender..bzw, wenn du un dein Bike Trailfest seit - is da kein Unterschied ob Park oder nicht...; kenne Lermoos auch nicht - aber allgemein kann man sagen das ein HT eben mehr fahrerisches Können und Technik abverlangt; habe in so manch Park schon manch HT - Fahrer eleganter runtertrailen sehen als die Jungs mit schwer-gefehdertem Gefährt. Trails in freier Wildbahn sind nicht unbedingt leichter nur weil nicht DH-/FR-Track draufstehtund jmd fährt nicht automatisch FR/DH nur weil er auf einem solch getauften Pfad unterwegs ist. dein Bike kannst du auch sonstwo kaputtfahren...das kommt dann  simplerweise nur drauf an *wie du *es krachen lässt..

vlg


----------



## Deleted168745 (26. Juni 2011)

das Edit vom WE:

will ich Bergabfahren, mit Liftunterstützung nehm ich den Weg nach Innsbruck/Leogang gerne in Kauf...Lermoos ist liebevoll gebaut aber mir persönlich zu fad und zu kurz;fahre lieber steile technischere Sachen als über Huggelchen zu hüpfen - habe dafür andere nette teil-liftunterstützte Touren gefunden die technisch anspruchsvoller und hangabwärts vorallem länger sind; da nehm ich bisschen Pedalieren und Tragen auch gerne in Kauf für..

+ hatte ich 4 Männer für mich allein 

vlg


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Tatü (27. Juni 2011)

Das Männer Frauen Verhältnis war ja ganz anders wie anfangs gedacht.
Tolle Fotos von eurer Tour was seit ihr denn gefahren?


----------



## Deleted168745 (29. Juni 2011)

Hallo Tatü...schick dir eine PN


----------

